# Pork Shoulder



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Smoked my best pork shoulder to date, I purchased it at Costco (the only place to buy meat), package stated 12.99 lbs, and I was getting excited. I have had my UDS for a year now and my experiments are coming to fruition. I will let the pics do tell the rest of the story. 
Action Shot








Got everything on the smoker at 10pm July 3rd, filled my basket as much as possible with chuck charcoal and chunks of hickory
















First time coating the meat in mustard- will always do it from now on








Using rub I got on this forum like forever ago








After 9 hours








16 hours, off the smoker and resting








Homemade BBQ sauce, vinegar/mustard base- love the kick 








Done and eating left overs today


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post, looks good.


What's a "UDS"?


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

UDS= Ugly drum smoker
I purchased a 50 gallon barrel that had OJ concentrate and modified it into a smoker


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks great!


----------

